# Thank you



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

A long time ago I came here to get better coffee. About a grand later I was fully kitted out







A few years have passed since I last posted here and I've been a home barista almost every single day since. I think even once Cup North used one of my shots for something to promote one of their events with. To say thanks, as this place changed my life for the better and I make awesome coffee everyday, here is this mornings coffee shot. I'm a teacher teaching how to make cool internet videos which might explain the high production values. You can always mute the music if you don't like it


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

So i normally aim for a shot time around 30s

video was great

At 3mins, the coffee.....erm.... questionable.... Haha


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

Haha! Yeah... I think it was about 32 seconds in real time


----------



## coffee per se (Mar 27, 2012)

Paw, that's the coffee "P.." ( census if in case somebody's kids are messing around with Daddy's phone) at its B-E-S-T!!! I "regret" watching it because it made me wanting another shot.. And then they ( non coffee-(w)men ) wondering what's all the fuss about - well,.. Watch this video.. Brilliant!


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

coffee per se said:


> Paw, that's the coffee "P.." ( census if in case somebody's kids are messing around with Daddy's phone) at its B-E-S-T!!! I "regret" watching it because it made me wanting another shot.. And then they ( non coffee-(w)men ) wondering what's all the fuss about - well,.. Watch this video.. Brilliant!


Thanks Buddy, glad you liked it


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Well shot vid, certainly lets you view how the coffee pours from a naked pf.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Very nice.. making want to get naked with my La Pav, but don't want to ruin the pf. Shame I can't find a cheap one knocking about


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Pure coffee pornography! Love it.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It's made me wonder how hard it is to chop the bottom off a PF.... I have an old gaggia one lurking.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I watched it, reveling in the slow motion ooze of gloopy espresso in all its glory. The Hotmetalette looked over my shoulder, said "what on earth are you watching?", shook her head and made herself a Tassimo chai latte.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Great Video One of the best I've seen

Love the slo-mo & the music


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Missy said:


> It's made me wonder how hard it is to chop the bottom off a PF.... I have an old gaggia one lurking.


It's certainly possible and a few members have had just that done.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing video. That's usually my view when using the bottomless PF, slo mo worked really well.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Quality viewing for a sunday morning, hypnotic even ..... "must... go... make...coffee" 

Thanks for posting

John


----------



## javacentral (Feb 3, 2016)

That was the sexiest coffee I've ever seen! nice work man


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow thanks for the compliments everyone!







I could actually shoot a lot more of this sort of thing.....mmm what next?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Whilst perhaps not as sexy as your video above, how about a video of a double espresso into a glass shot glass?

Great work btw.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah more quality videos would be fantastic, maybe an admin could make a sticky thread of your work.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Beautiful video. Loved it.

I have always wondered how to judge blonding. I weight in and out so I don't have to judge when the shot has blonded to stop.

But if you had to call it, at what stage of the vid would you consider the shot has blonded? I probably wouls have called it at 2:40 ish


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah the video makes it look like I'm blonding forever, truth is the shot was about 32 seconds and i would have been blonding at about 26 ish seconds. I've messed with the video to stretch things out a bit for the timing of the song. I'm shooting at 180fps and playing back that video at 24fps. Somewhere just before the blonding goes full blond I speed up the footage to fit the end of the track. I have no idea what it was but at a guess it would be about 200% faster than 180fps played back at 24fps. I can't figure that out in real maths but yeah.....I blonded too much ha!







After doing espresso shots every day for several years I think that the blond adds to the roundness of the flavour I like. I don't know like a bitter 'back note'. I may be talking rubbish but to me, my doppio is not complete without a good few seconds of blond in there. Different strokes, different folks haha!


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

@PAW What camera and lens are you using for this?


----------



## PAW (Jun 3, 2014)

This is shot on a Sony FS7. Great camera for all kinds of applications, if you have the budget







The lens is the 'K' or kit lens shipped with the camera. I have a posh poloriser and a nice matte box on too. I'm using 2K centre crop to get that close and shooting 1920x1080 at 180fps.







Shutter very high at get the crisp droplets. Shot in SLOG3.cine exposed with middle grey at 41% and graded in PPCC Lumetri with A Fuji Film LUT. Hope that's not too techie, will answer any questions you have


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

My eyes glazed over and you lost me at '2K centre crop', lol!  But now us mere mortals know why the video looks so crisp. 

Again, nice work fella! Looking forward to some more videos...


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice, doubt my little nikon can do this kind of thing


----------

